# JSF 2.2 - Implementierung



## fsicher (7. Aug 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich werde demnächst eine Web-Anwendung mit JSF realisieren müssen und würde gerne JSF 2.2 verwenden. Gibt es schon eine Implementierung der JSF 2.2 Spezifikation? Falls ja, wo kann ich sie finden? Ich habe *jsf-impl-2.2.0-m03* gefunden, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob das wirklich die JSF 2.2-Implementierung ist: die jar-Datei ist "nur" 2028 kB (ca. 2 MB) gross. 

Danke.


----------



## Sym (8. Aug 2012)

Was für einen Server möchtest Du denn verwenden? Bei einen EE-Servern wird die Implementierung mit ausgeliefert (und lässt sich teilweise nicht leicht austauschen)

JSF 2.2 ist noch nicht final. 2.1.10 müsste der aktuellste finale Build sein.


----------



## fsicher (8. Aug 2012)

Vielen Dank. 

Als Server wird WebLogic verwendet. Habe allerdings bis jetzt mit Tomcat / JBoss gearbeitet, Erfahrung mit WLS habe ich keine. Aber, die Unterstützung wurde zugesagt.


----------



## Nogothrim (8. Aug 2012)

wird sicherlich noch paar Monate dauern bis es eine halbwegs stabile 2.2 impl gibt. Momentan fahren wir mit Mojarra 2.1.10 ganz gut, hat einige nervige Bugs gefixt, die in den Vorgängerversionen eingefangen wurden.


----------

